# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  how to focus during lucid dream mild mantra?

## kamenriderbaron

when I repeat my mantra at night, my mind wanders and I end up not really focusing on my mantra and I believe this is the reason why I do not end up becoming lucid when I try mild, how can I focus on my mantra and not let my mind wander

----------


## MisakaMikoto

Hi,

You can try some relaxation or meditation techniques to calm your mind and be at ease when focusing on single thought.
Aswell you can try various other things:
- Increase amount of focus you put on mantra
- Count to 100 while keeping whole focus on counting and then try mantra (I think it is some kind of relaxation technique.)
- Practice focus during daytime (It will become easier to focus when you will have behind you solid or non-solid yet consistent practice of focusing  :Cheeky: )

Also remember about a few other things that MILD Technique includes: Having confidence in technique, being consistent with practices, being mindful of meaning of the words said in mantra, mindfulness when saying out (Mindfulness aka don't make saying out mantra kinda automatic) and positive attitude.

I suggest you reading up this tutorial:
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...technique.html

----------


## kamenriderbaron

how can you really focus during the mantra?

----------


## Bobblehat

I think SLaB said the main thing was that your intent is strong. Or was that someone on here? Oh well. I think the important thing is that the intention is there and you really mean it rather than saying a mantra five million times like an automaton.

----------

